# Porch pooping... I need advice!



## katyadraven (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so my boyfriend has two giant mix-breed dogs that have started freely using the porch as their toilet. We will let them out, feed them, and then let them out again for at least 10 minutes before putting them on the porch. Yet, they will still poop all over and occasionally pee... sometimes they do it AS SOON as we put them out there. He has tried yelling at them, putting their noses in it and whacking them... we just don't know what else to do and it seems to get worse every time we put them out there.
We can't keep them in the house with us for too long because I recently moved in with my 2 housecats and the dogs are so big they could eat my cats in a few quick bites so we put them on the porch rather than leave them in their cages.
Does anyone have any suggestions about how to curb this behavior?

Thanks


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Yup. Stop yelling, whacking and putting the noses in the poop to start. Then actually escort them off the porch, while on leash, and train them where to go by showing them the right spot.

edit to add, they might not be happy about being away from you two for that much time. Maybe living on the porch isn't the best?


----------



## katyadraven (Jan 10, 2009)

We have to have a balance between the cats being out and the dogs being out. When its the cats' turn the dogs either go in their cages or on the porch. I am just unsure what to do about it because they go when theyre outside and then they turn around and do it on the porch anyway. And now one of them is pooping in his crate. They can't be in the house all the time because then the cats can't get to their food or litter box...


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I think your poor dogs are a bit stressed! And yelling, whacking and shoving noses in feces are definitely some of the worst ways you can react. How often are the dogs getting walked? How old are they? How much time are they on the porch?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

These belong to you bf and I surmise from his 'training' methods that the dogs have not been to puppy school or a basic obedience class. Those classes cover potty training, crate training, basic obedience, good manners....all the things I think your dogs could definately use. I strongly urge the classes.....if it continues this way it's going to get even worse....as you've already started to see.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> These belong to you bf and I surmise from his 'training' methods that the dogs have not been to puppy school or a basic obedience class. Those classes cover potty training, crate training, basic obedience, good manners....all the things I think your dogs could definately use. I strongly urge the classes.....if it continues this way it's going to get even worse....as you've already started to see.


Ditto to this...

Also, you CAN teach the dogs to leave the cats alone; it doesn't matter how big the dogs are, as long as you are the one in control. I have always had a large dog (up till recently), and I have also always had cats...none of the cats got eaten. Currently I have a two small dog household, and four cats...

Let me tell you this, one of the small dogs we have now is MORE of a threat than ANY of my big dogs ever were...so it's not about size, either...train the dogs, and you will have a happy cat and dog household. 

A few tips on dog and cat introductions are

1) don't let the dogs ever make initial contact; let the cats come up to the dogs to sniff; keep them on a leash, and treat calm behavior. 

2) never, ever allow the dog's to chase the cats...even if it is out of 'curiosity' that the dogs are following; until you know for sure that they aren't going to beat the cats up, that is.

3) always keep litter pans, food and water (for the cats) in a room that the dogs can not get into; this way the cats CAN have privacy, and safety from the dogs if they wish


----------

